# no internet (ethernet)



## huh (Sep 21, 2010)

I just got done installing FressBSD and am trying to give it internet access. I have my ethernet cord plugged in. There is a solid green light, and ifconfig shows

```
ifconfig

rl0:.....
media: Ethernet autoselect
status: active
```

Problem is, I still dont have internet. My /etc/rc.conf is blank (except for comments).
When I plugin in my ethernet cord, is it suppose to just work on the fly? Help


----------



## Beastie (Sep 21, 2010)

You should configure the device's IP address/netmask inside /etc/rc.conf: 
	
	



```
ifconfig_rl0="DHCP"
```
 for DHCP, 
	
	



```
ifconfig_rl0="inet xyz.xyz.xyz.xyz netmask 255.255.255.0 media xyz"
```
 otherwise.

If using DHCP, you may have to `# dhclient rl0`


----------



## huh (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks and i got it working through sysinstall

i did try to also get my wireless working, and wrote down the same input for domain, ip ect

but where do i enter the WEP key / password to access my wireless?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2010)

Handbook: 31.3 Wireless Networking


----------

